# Dealership recommendations in the Albany/Troy NY area?



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Does it have to be Troy? I would suggest Northstar Chevy in Clifton Park, NY. These are pretty good.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Does it have to be Troy? I would suggest Northstar Chevy in Clifton Park, NY. These are pretty good.


I'll give this to my son. He's moving in August to the Troy NY area with his girlfriend. She has a full ride for a Masters/PhD program at RPI.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Does it have to be Troy? I would suggest Northstar Chevy in Clifton Park, NY. These are pretty good.


That's actually closer to where he'll be living than Ed Bozarth Park Meadows is to me.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I've only had experiences with DePaula Chevrolet and DeNooyer Chevrolet, both in Albany. I have had good experiences with Denooyer. DePaula not so much.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Never dealt with either but I have only heard terrible things from DePaula.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Does it have to be Troy? I would suggest Northstar Chevy in Clifton Park, NY. These are pretty good.


My son took his car to Northstar Chevy. After two weeks of having the car sit and several phone calls to them to I contacted Patsy and only then did they start to contact me. What was at most a two or three day job, one for parts order, one for parts delivery and one to do the actual work, took three weeks (clutch replacement). Now his car appears to have a broken axle and he told me the car felt like it was out of alignment when he picked it up after the clutch replacement. This was a week ago and when he went out this morning the front right axle had either broken or come lose. Needless to say I would not recommend this dealership to anyone.

He's having USAA flatbed it over to DeNooyer. Hopefully they're better.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow.

Have your son tell the service advisor at DeNooyer that a couple of their customers recommended them after his bad experience. They will take care of him, or they will hear about it. lol. I have bought many cars from them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Will do. Also, DeNooyer is closer to where he works so I'm hoping it works out better for him overall. He is understandably very frustrated right now with his Cruze.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's hard to get things fixed long-distance - so I know the pressure you're feeling too.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DeNooyer got it fixed - $130. I'll be talking to my service manager about getting reimbursed - they didn't get the ball joint nuts properly resecured after replacing the transmission.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

obermd said:


> My son took his car to Northstar Chevy. After two weeks of having the car sit and several phone calls to them to I contacted Patsy and only then did they start to contact me. What was at most a two or three day job, one for parts order, one for parts delivery and one to do the actual work, took three weeks (clutch replacement). Now his car appears to have a broken axle and he told me the car felt like it was out of alignment when he picked it up after the clutch replacement. This was a week ago and when he went out this morning the front right axle had either broken or come lose. Needless to say I would not recommend this dealership to anyone.
> 
> He's having USAA flatbed it over to DeNooyer. Hopefully they're better.


WOW, that's really surprising because I had nothing but good experiences there. But please try DeNooyer - that would be my number 2. Don't bother with Depaula.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My issues with Northstar were the lack of communication and letting the car sit for two weeks after being given the approval to do the work before even looking at it. Every time my son or I called during this time period we were told it would be looked at tomorrow. When I got Patsy involved they told her they had tried to call both of us - both numbers are cell phones and neither had any calls, missed or otherwise from them. It was amazing that shortly after Patsy reported this to me that I did indeed get a call from the service adviser there.

Question - can a loose ball joint cause enough stress on the clutch to burn it out?


----------

